# Muskingum River - Zanesville



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, I've been blanked on the Ohio in terms of big fish quite a few times this year, so I'm going to change it up. I'm strongly considering fishing the pool around Zanesville and the Y bridge holes via my boat.

I fish out of a 19' bow rider and know very little about the Muskingum. Am I asking for trouble or is the river largely navigable for a boat this size? 

I could use a less coal filled day and a few less barges. Who knows, maybe I'll end up liking the Muskingum more than the Ohio?

Average current speed? I regularly use 1-2oz in the Ohio when it's not raging!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I don&#8217;t think you&#8217;ll have any trouble around Zanesville. It&#8217;s once you get up around Dresden that things get dicey. Have you tried the pool from the Ohio up to the first lock? It&#8217;s been years since I&#8217;ve been there, but it always held a lot of good flatheads.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

You definitely won't miss barge waves up there. River is navigable and if you take your time you should be able to locate the flathead.


----------

